# Craig's List



## starzfan0211 (Feb 26, 2008)

For those of you looking to pick up free stuff, just keep putting ads in the wanted section of your local Craig's List. We have gotten small items now and then in the past month, but yesterday I ended up getting 100+ lbs of mobo's and other cards as well as printers, monitors and about a dozen towers. There were also a lot of individual ram and processors ( a LOT of 486).

You never know who is going to call you or email you. Good Luck To You All!


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 26, 2008)

I have adss in our local paper/buysell and online as well. I just suspended all my adds I was getting 30-50 systems a week more then I can process (for reuse not scrap). Can't walk in my basement right now.


----------



## starzfan0211 (Feb 26, 2008)

I went by after work and had a buddy show up with is truck also. We just unloaded a couple of loads in the garage. I haven't even had time to sort it all out yet. Will start on it this weekend. My daughter just looked at me like I was crazy


----------



## water prodigy (Feb 26, 2008)

What do you write in these ads? I've had limited success with ads on craigslist and freecycle.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2008)

All I wrote on free cycle was,

Wanted-Will take old computer equipment and scrap. 

That is all I put. I have had the add up for one day and have already lined up around 50 different systems.

It helps to be in a good location though. I am right across the river from St. Louis and I am getting a lot of replies from companies that are going out of buisseness.


----------



## donald236 (Mar 7, 2008)

hey guys im new here and have a question . where is this craigslist and freecycle . i would like to place an ad . i live in marion nc i dont get a whole lot but every now and then and it sounds like you gusy stay pretty busy . i need a lot more stuff and im more than willing to take on more stuff


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 8, 2008)

www.craigslist.org ...... freecycle is a yahoo group for your area... just yahoo or google search freecycle. Warning about freecycle. You can only advertise for the same thing once a month. I found out the hard way even after i was told that i can do it once a week. I have several email addresses, so between me and my son, we always have a fresh ad in the wanted section of craig's list and we scour the free and computer section continually.


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not impressed with Freecycle. Too many limits and rules.


----------



## donald236 (Mar 8, 2008)

i finilly found freecycle while ago after searching for a while and i cannot find a way to even advertise with them . skyline i agerre with you im not impressed with them either.
donald


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 10, 2008)

I only use local papers to my area or Free add sites created in my area. (as in the web develloper or idea started it here) And only sites advertised on Television.


----------

